# SoundSet to Map Converter (Sibelius to Cubase)



## Sean J (Aug 3, 2020)

Greetings,

Someone asked me if it was possible to convert their SoundSets to Cubase maps. In my Articulation Manager thread (a tool for mapping multiple DAWs), I've added a Sibelius Excel File to my Google Folder (see the other thread) which will pull out Instrument Names, Technique Names, and Key Switch note numbers from SoundSet XML. This should make it easier to remap Sibelius to a DAW. I don't use Sibelius and only had a Garitan soundset I found online to work with, so I can't promise it's a perfect file. I also use StaffPad and Studio One personally, so I can't promise if DAWs change it will always work out. Still, I thought it was worth posting here if it helps anyone.

Cheers!
-Sean


----------

